# Ein Treiber für zwei unterschiedliche Nvidia-Karten

## Corporal Flashback

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch ein Gentoo-Neuling und habe mich vor kurzem daran gemacht auf meinem privaten Rechner Gentoo zu installieren. Dank der etwas angestaubten aber dennoch sehr hilfreichen Onlinehandbücher ging das auch flott von der Hand. Naja, die knapp 2000 Einstellungen in der Kernelkonfiguration mithilfe von Kernel-seeds.org durchzugucken hat dann doch nen „Moment“ gebraucht.  :Very Happy:  Dafür bootet die Kiste nun auch schön schnell.

Aber nun zum Problem:

Ich habe zwei Nvidia Grafikarten in meinem PC. Eine halbwegs aktuelle 9500er und eine etwas betagte Nvidia Quadro NVS 280 Pci. 

Wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe dann pflegt Nvidia seine Treiber in drei Zweigen, wobei die aktuellen Grafikarten in dem Zweig mit den ganz hohen Versionsnummern Unterstützung finden. Ab und an purzeln dann mal ein paar ältere Grafikartenmodelle in die darunterliegenden Zweige die ja auch noch gepflegt werden. Richtig?

In meiner Recherche fand ich heraus das es auch mehrere Treiberversionen von Nvidia gibt die tatsächlich meine beiden Grafikkarten unterstützen sollten. Meine Wahl fiel auf die Version 195.36.31 vom letzten Sommer da das der Einzigste unter Gentoo als stable gekennzeichnete ist. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-195.36.31-driver.html

Nunja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn -  die Installation schlug fehl.

Nur mal für Spaß den ganz aktuellen 260er Treiber der nur die 9500er unterstützt zu installieren funktionierte hingegen ohne Probleme. Genauso kann ich auch ohne Probleme den Aktuellsten Treiber aus dem mittleren Zweig, der dann nur die Quadro unterstützt, installieren.

Gibt es denn eine Möglich beide Nvidia-Treiber zu installieren und ist das dann auch „Weise“...?

Mit einem Treiber beide Grafikkarten zu bedienen scheint mir jedenfalls irgendwie eleganter. 

Achja, die 256.44-r1 Version habe ich auch erfolglos probiert. Das wäre die höchste Version gewesen die beide Grakas unterstützen hätte sollen.

Würde mich wirklich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

build.log

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: cardoe@gentoo.org jer@gentoo.org,spock@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:  acpi elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.36-gentoo-r5

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for MTRR support ...

[A[152C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [33;01m*[0m ***** WARNING *****

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m You are currently installing a version of nvidia-drivers that is

 [33;01m*[0m known not to work with a video card you have installed on your

 [33;01m*[0m system. If this is intentional, please ignore this. If it is not

 [33;01m*[0m please perform the following steps:

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m Add the following mask entry to /etc/portage/package.mask by

 [33;01m*[0m echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.0.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m Failure to perform the steps above could result in a non-working

 [33;01m*[0m X setup.

 [33;01m*[0m 

 [33;01m*[0m For more information please read:

 [33;01m*[0m http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

[A[152C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

[A[152C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...

[A[152C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[152C [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing nvidia module

make -j4 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/Makefile \

   modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/modules.order

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -O2 -m32 -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -freg-struct-return -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=core2 -Wa,-mtune=generic32 -ffreestanding -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fomit-frame-pointer -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: error: unknown field 'ioctl' specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 4142:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3051:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.31-pkg0'

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Die =nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 Version würde ich nicht mehr nehmen, sie ist inzwischen hart maskiert und wird in einigen Wochen ganz aus dem portage Tree entfernt.

(und zudem wird sie nur noch bis <x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.99 unterstützt)

Der fehlgeschlagene build wird sicher an deiner 2.6.36er Kernel Version liegen.

Ab >=kernel-2.6.36 wird mindestens >=nvidia-drivers-260.19.21 benötigt.

Sprich, wenn du den für deine beiden GPU Chipsätze kompatiblen nvidia-drivers-256.44-r1 verwenden möchtest wirst du maximal einen 2.6.35er Kernel verwenden können.

(es sei denn es gibt einen Patch um ihn auch mit dem aktuellen 36er Kernel zu bauen) mir ist aber keiner bekannt)

----------

## Dorsai!

Wenn du nicht spielen willst (oder andere fordernde 3D Sachen) wäre auch der nouveau Treiber mal eine Überlegung wert. Ich setze den auf einer alten Kiste mit einer Gforce 4200 Ti ein und es reicht für KDE4 aus. Spielen ist damit allerdings noch nicht wirklich möglich.

Wie es mit der Multimonitor Kompatibilität (falls du das brauchst) mit OS Treibern aussieht kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich habe in meinem Arbeitsdesktop (ein alter Dell PowerEdge Server) eine nVidia-5200-PCI eingebaut, und kann nur sagen, dass man bei den alten Karten die Finger von dem proprietären Treiber lassen sollte. Bei einer PCI-Karte kann man das 3D-zeugs eh vergessen (zumindest auf der alten Xeon-Gurke hier), und der alte "Zweig" der nvidia-Treiber ist irgendwie sehr lahmar***ig. Ich hatte damit in zahlreichen Editoren (z.b. Eclipse, Code::Blocks, QT-Creator) immer das Problem, dass ich hin und wieder eine Pause machen musste, bis die Buchstaben auf dem Bildschirm erschienen. Seit ich die alte Möhre mit dem nouveau-Treiber verwende, ist das Problem komplett behoben.

Deine 9500er Karte kannst du aber getrost mit dem neuen Treiber verwenden. Welcher Treiber wofür verwendet wird, legst du in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf fest. Denn ich *glaube* (man korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich hier falsch liege!), dass das auch der aktuelle xorg-server nicht alleine konfiguriert bekommt, wenn die Karten unterschiedliche Treiber brauchen.

Ach ja: *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Wie es mit der Multimonitor Kompatibilität (falls du das brauchst) mit OS Treibern aussieht kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen.

 An der alten oben erwähnten Klapperkiste hängen zwei Monitore. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Allerdings musste ich das in der xorg.conf konfigurierren, da ich OpenBox verwende. KDE-4 kann das auch selbst.

----------

## Corporal Flashback

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Der fehlgeschlagene build wird sicher an deiner 2.6.36er Kernel Version liegen.
> 
> Ab >=kernel-2.6.36 wird mindestens >=nvidia-drivers-260.19.21 benötigt. 

 

Ok, das macht Sinn.

Das ich den xorg-server in einer niedrigeren Version installieren hätte müssen habe ich schon bemerkt bzw. in Kauf genommen. Nun aber auch den 2.6.35er Kernel benutzen zu müssen bringt mich zum grübeln. Eigentlich sollte das ein System werden welches ich immer aktuell halten wollte. Mit solchen Beschränkungen wird das ja auf dauer wohl kaum möglich sein.

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Wenn du nicht spielen willst (oder andere fordernde 3D Sachen) wäre auch der nouveau Treiber mal eine Überlegung wert.

 

Ich freunde mich langsam mit dem Gedanken an...

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Deine 9500er Karte kannst du aber getrost mit dem neuen Treiber verwenden. Welcher Treiber wofür verwendet wird, legst du in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf fest. Denn ich *glaube* (man korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich hier falsch liege!), dass das auch der aktuelle xorg-server nicht alleine konfiguriert bekommt, wenn die Karten unterschiedliche Treiber brauchen. 

 

Ergeben sich durch den "Mischbetrieb", proprietären Nvidia-Treiber für die 9500er Grafikkarte und nouveau-Treiber für die Quadro Grafikkarte, irgendwelche Nachteile/Probleme? Oder sollte ich lieber ausschließlich auf den Nouveau-Treiber setzen?

Ach, eine Frage steht noch im Raum. Ich habe gelesen das es möglich ist ein Programme in verschiedenen Versionen gleichzeitig installiert zu haben. Gilt das auch für die proprietären Nvidia-Treiber? Dann wäre es ja theoretisch möglich für beide Grafikkarten die entsprechend aktuellsten Treiber zu installieren. Nur wie sagt man dann dem System welchen Treiber es für welches Gerät nutzen soll? Lasst mich raten - das geht gar nicht.

Hm, damit ihr mir vielleicht etwas besser helfen könnt noch kurz etwas zu der Konfiguration bzw. zu den Anforderungen:

Insgesamt sind an den Rechner drei Monitore angeschlossen, zwei Kleine selber Baureihe nebeneinander, zentriert darunter der "Hauptschirm". Ich hab mich eben auch schon ein wenig mit Xinerama beschäftigt - ein großer Desktop sollte kein problem sein. Damit kann man ja sogar Pixelgenau angeben wie die Monitore angeordnet sind. Spiele interessieren mich eigentlich nicht. Obwohl ne kleine Runde Quake3 zur entspannung mal ganz witzig wär, brauch ich aber nicht. Allerdings steht noch auf meinem Wunschzettel später Wine mit Photoshop zum laufen zu bewegen, wäre zumindest schön. Macht der Nouveau-Treiber mir da einen Strich durch die Rechnung/Wunschzettel?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also mit gentoo-sources-2.6.37 und xorg-server-1.9.4 können die aktuelle nvidia-Treiber einwandfrei installiert werden (amd64 system), ich weiß nicht, wo da ein problem sein soll:

```
# Installierte Pakete:

sed-notebook /home/sed # eix -I -c "(xorg-server|libdrm|mesa|gentoo-sources)"

[I] app-admin/eselect-mesa (0.0.9@21.02.2011): Utility to change the Mesa OpenGL driver being used

[I] media-libs/mesa (7.10-r1@10.02.2011): OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (2.6.37(2.6.37)@09.02.2011): Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[I] x11-apps/mesa-progs (8.0.1@08.02.2011): Mesa's OpenGL utility and demo programs (glxgears and glxinfo)

[I] x11-base/xorg-server (1.9.4@10.02.2011): X.Org X servers

[I] x11-libs/libdrm (2.4.23@09.02.2011): X.Org libdrm library

6 Treffer.

# Nvidia-Treiber:

sed-notebook /home/sed # emerge nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4.1  USE="-doc" 446 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29  USE="acpi -custom-cflags gtk (multilib)" 46,961 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.29  1,501 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 48,907 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4.1

>>> Installing (1 of 3) x11-libs/libvdpau-0.4.1

>>> Emerging (2 of 3) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29

>>> Installing (2 of 3) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-260.19.29

>>> Recording x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers in "world" favorites file...

>>> Emerging (3 of 3) media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.29

>>> Installing (3 of 3) media-video/nvidia-settings-260.19.29

>>> Jobs: 3 of 3 complete                           Load avg: 1.54, 1.22, 1.11

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Zu den zwei unterschiedlichen Karten:

Laut dem Forum-Thread hier: http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?30,130189 (Dort betreibt jemand ATI onBoard und nVidia als PCIe-Karte) scheint das unter Linux kein Problem zu sein. Es muss eben in der xorg.conf konfiguriert werden.

----------

## Genone

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Also mit gentoo-sources-2.6.37 und xorg-server-1.9.4 können die aktuelle nvidia-Treiber einwandfrei installiert werden (amd64 system), ich weiß nicht, wo da ein problem sein soll:

 

Stichwort ist "aktuell", wenn die ältere Karte nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

 *Quote:*   

> Laut dem Forum-Thread hier: http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?30,130189 (Dort betreibt jemand ATI onBoard und nVidia als PCIe-Karte) scheint das unter Linux kein Problem zu sein. Es muss eben in der xorg.conf konfiguriert werden.

 

Ist aber ein bisschen was anderes, da der ATI Treiber sich wohl kaum für eine Nvidia Karte zuständig fühlen wird (und umgekehrt). Bei zwei verschiedenen Nvidia Treibern (inkl. noveau und nv) könnte es schon eher Konflikte geben, v.a. was den Kernel Treiber angeht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Corporal Flashback wrote:*   

> Achja, die 256.44-r1 Version habe ich auch erfolglos probiert. Das wäre die höchste Version gewesen die beide Grakas unterstützen hätte sollen.

 

Jo richtig, das sehe ich auch so.

Wenn du also das proprietäre Treiber Paket nutzen möchtest dann würde ich auch zu dieser nvidia-drivers-256.44-r1 Version greifen.

Nachteil ist dann das nur ein <=2.6.35er Kernel genutzt werden kann. (und das für deine neuere 9500er Karte nur ein älterer Treiber verwendet wird)

Dieser Treiber ist auch zu xorg-server-1.9 kompatibel.

Zwei verschiedene proprietäre Treiber Paket-Versionen gleichzeitig zu installieren ist meines Wissens nach nicht möglich. (und idR auch nicht nötig)

Ansonsten würde ich auch zu dem Nouveau Treiber greifen, der läuft idR sehr gut!   :Smile: 

/edit: Und das schöne am Nouveau Treiber ist auch das dann KMS genutzt werden könnte  :Wink: 

Und 3D Sachen wie zb KDE 4 Desktop Effekte, und auch kleinere Spiele wie Quake III laufen damit auch gut und flüssig.

(Doch ob Wine mit Photoshop damit klar kommt weiss ich nicht)

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich meinte auch eher: nouveau für die alte, und nvidia-drivers drivers für die neue Karte. Steht doch in der xorg.conf drin, welche Karte mit welchem Treiber verwendet wird, da braucht sich niemand zuständig zu "fühlen".  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Ich meinte auch eher: nouveau für die alte, und nvidia-drivers drivers für die neue Karte. Steht doch in der xorg.conf drin, welche Karte mit welchem Treiber verwendet wird, da braucht sich niemand zuständig zu "fühlen". 

 

Tja, wenn sich die Kernel Treiber auch an die xorg.conf halten ...

----------

## Yamakuzure

?? den verstehe ich nicht.

In der xorg.conf steht bei der einen Karte, inklusive ihres PCI-Pfades "nvidia" und bei der Anderen "nouveau". Wer soll sich denn da woran nicht halten?

.. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur gerade ein Brett vorm Kopf weil ich auf einem Samstag arbeiten muss...   :Confused: 

Edith fragt noch schnell: Warum nicht einfach _ausprobieren_ statt zu raten? Würde ich ja selbst machen, aber ich habe kein solches Setting.

----------

## Corporal Flashback

So, da bin ich wieder.

Ich hab mich also für den nouveau-Treiber entschieden und war dann die Abende dieser Woche damit beschäftigt mich mit bzw. xrandr, xinerama und der xorg.conf miteinander anzufreunden.

Leider ist es wohl so das xinerama schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird und sich obendrein mit xrandr so gar nicht verstehen tut. Sobald ich xinerama in der xorg.conf aktiviere bekomme ich von xrandr in der Konsole nur noch eine Fehlermeldung. 

Xrandr soll xinerama ablösen, scheint aber den Desktop noch nicht über eine Grafikkarte hinaus auf weitere Grafikkarten ausdehnen zu können. Bei Xinerama ist es genau umgekehrt.

Nunja, ich hab am Ende tatsächlich etwas hinbekommen was nahe an die gewünschte Konfiguration herankommt. Es sieht so aus als ob xrandr trotz xinerama geladen wird und wenn man die xorg.conf entsprechend „geschickt“ aufbaut bekommt man soetwas wie einen großen Desktop.

In meinem Fall, drei Monitore, zwei Kleine selber Baureihe nebeneinander, zentriert darunter ein Großer, habe ich nun ein Wallpaper welches sich über alle drei Monitore erstreckt und Fenster lassen auch auf andere Monitore schieben. Der kleine Monitor rechts oben hat zwar die korrekte Auflösung stellt aber anscheinend auch den Bereich des kleinen Monitors links oben dar. Das ist ein komischer Effekt, der Monitor bzw. das dargestellte Bild scrollt mit dem Mauszeiger mit. Es gibt bei xrandr die panning-option die wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe genau so etwas machen kann. Da muß ich noch mal etwas schauen ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt das in der xorg.conf explizit auszuschließen. 

Allerdings ist mir mit dieser Konfiguration nun schon mehrmals das System eingefroren, da halfen nicht einmal mehr die SysRq keys weiter. Ich glaube mittlerweile ist es das günstigste einfach noch eine billige pci-Graka in den Rechner zu stecken und dann jeden Monitor über eine seine eigene Grafikkarte mit xinerama zu verbinden. Die wesentlich teurere Variante wäre eine Grafikkarte die drei oder vier Monitore ansteuern kann zu besorgen. Mal schauen...

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> ?? den verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> In der xorg.conf steht bei der einen Karte, inklusive ihres PCI-Pfades "nvidia" und bei der Anderen "nouveau". Wer soll sich denn da woran nicht halten? 

 

Die nvidia- und die nouveau-Treiber sollen sich nach allem was ich gelesen hab auch gar nicht gut miteinander vertragen. Es wird geraten das man den anderen, falls vorhanden, komplett vom System entfernt. Außerdem mus man in der Kernelkonfiguration andere Einstellungen,die sich gegenseitig ausschließen, vornehmen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Corporal Flashback wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   ?? den verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> In der xorg.conf steht bei der einen Karte, inklusive ihres PCI-Pfades "nvidia" und bei der Anderen "nouveau". Wer soll sich denn da woran nicht halten?  
> 
> Die nvidia- und die nouveau-Treiber sollen sich nach allem was ich gelesen hab auch gar nicht gut miteinander vertragen. Es wird geraten das man den anderen, falls vorhanden, komplett vom System entfernt. Außerdem mus man in der Kernelkonfiguration andere Einstellungen,die sich gegenseitig ausschließen, vornehmen.

 Ah, das ist mal interessant. Da hab ich wieder was gelernt.  :Smile: 

Zu dem Rest, also ich verwende auf einem Rechner eine nVidia GeForce 5200 PCI mit zwei Monitoren dran. Da du noch eine zweite GraKa mit Monitor dran hast, weiß ich nicht, ob dir das hilft, aber ich poste einfach mal meine xorg.conf. (Ich verwende Xinerama. Hinweis: Manche Einstellungen sind unnötig, da es eh Standardwerte sind.):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "sed-desktop"

    Screen      0  "ScreenPH" 1280 0

    Screen      1  "ScreenHP" LeftOf "ScreenPH"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AIGLX"   "True"

    Option "DontZap" "False"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "PCI-Card"

    Driver         "nouveau"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

     BoardName      "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

     BusID          "PCI:0:4:0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "MonitorHP"

    VendorName     "Hewlett Packard"

    ModelName      "L1925"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"           "true"

    Option         "Primary"        "false"

    Option         "Preferred Mode" "1280x1024"

    Option         "Position"       "0 0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "MonitorPh"

    VendorName     "Philips"

    ModelName      "190S"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"           "true"

    Option         "Primary"        "true"

    Option         "Preferred Mode" "1280x1024"

    Option         "Position"       "1280 0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "ScreenPH"

    Device         "PCI-Card"

    Monitor        "MonitorPh"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "ScreenHP"

    Device         "PCI-Card"

    Monitor        "MonitorHP"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode  0666

EndSection
```

Ich habe hiermit einen großen Desktop in wahlweise OpenBox, Fluxbox oder Xfce4. Mit xrandr kann ich so ziemlich alles einstellen, was ich möchte, ohne das eine Fehlermeldung kommt. Es könnte sein, dass du nur je einen weiteren Eintrag für Device, Monitor und Screen brauchst.

Ich habe zwar noch einen ATI Chipsatz onboard, aber der ist so alt, dass er maximal 1024x768 schafft. Dein Setting kann ich damit nicht ausprobieren.

----------

## Corporal Flashback

@Yamakuzure

Da haste mich ja grad erschreckt... 

Xinerama läuft bei dir auf einer Graka mit zwei Ausgängen.

Das war doch genau das was ich bei mir nicht hinbekommen hab.

Nochmal in Ruhe deine xorg.conf durchgucken... Öhm, du benutzt doch gar kein xinerama, oder wie oder was?

Das sollte dann doch entweder unter "Serverlayout" oder "Serverflags" mit Option "xinerama" "true" angeben sein.

Nur für Spaß kannst du es ja al rein hauen und dann schreiben "wies war".  :Wink: 

Bei mir heftet er dann zwar den zweiten Schirm an den Ersten, allerdings läuft auf dem dann anscheinend eine leere X-session. Mauszeiger kann rüber wandern, mehr geht dann aber auch nicht.

----------

